# Freeride Industries - neues Label (Bayern/Oberpfalz)



## freerider601 (3. Februar 2007)

die ersten Produkte ab sofort bei ebay,in ein paar Tagen auch im Shop zu kaufen www.vertical-weborder.com

ebay:Sport/Radsport/Bekleidung/Sonstige/Freeride Industries


----------



## rex_sl (3. Februar 2007)

du blöder spamer wennst werbung machen willst frag die admins die verkaufen dir werbefläche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider601 (3. Februar 2007)

geh mir doch nich aufn Sack...


----------



## och nee (3. Februar 2007)

copy and paste.  so wie du!


----------



## rex_sl (3. Februar 2007)

doch muss ich leider machen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. Februar 2007)

wtf?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Februar 2007)

dabei bietet doch schon das Impressum der Webseite genug Möglichkeiten, selber mit denen Geld zu verdienen, vgl. Law-Blog: wie muß ein Impressum aussehen

Macht in Summe ein bischen den Eindruck, da will jemand schnell und einfach ein wenig Geld verdienen. Keine aufwändig zu fertigenden Produkte, sondern nur Standardware wie Shirts, Caps etc. die man billig einkauft, bedruckt und dann als neue Marke unter die Leute bringt. Den Webshop bei 1und1 gibt es günstig mit dazu, bei ebay nur als normaler Verkäufer, ohne "mich" Seite etc.

Es ist ein ständiges kommen und gehen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## freerider601 (3. Februar 2007)

Aha...naja du musst es ja wissen...


----------



## rex_sl (3. Februar 2007)

ja bei uns is noch offen. also glaubst du wirklich so wie du hier abgehst kauft irgendjemand deine selbstbedruckten tshirts. das hier hättest du lieber nicht machen sollen. 

spamkiddie. spamkiddie


----------



## och nee (3. Februar 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> selbstbedruckten



heee, das sind doch "Industries"


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Februar 2007)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (5. Februar 2007)

Oh Gott wie hässlich und seit wan dürfen Kinder Sachen im Shop verkaufen?

So und nun rauf auf mich!


----------



## Richbitch (25. Februar 2007)

haha
mir hat er sogar nen sponsorangebot gemacht, war aber nicht fähig mir nur ein einziges tshirt zu zeigen udn hat auf leere ebayseiten verwiesen  
und die spam-******* hier geht wirklich nicht,
ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2007)

Richbitch schrieb:


> haha
> mir hat er sogar nen sponsorangebot gemacht, war aber nicht fähig mir nur ein einziges tshirt zu zeigen udn hat auf leere ebayseiten verwiesen
> und die spam-******* hier geht wirklich nicht,
> ich weiß ja nicht...





reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Es ist ein ständiges kommen und gehen...



sieht wohl so aus, als wäre eine Firma bevor sie richtig gekommen ist, schon wieder gegangen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Februar 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> sieht wohl so aus, als wäre eine Firma bevor sie richtig gekommen ist, schon wieder gegangen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Vielleicht haben Mama und Papa Wind davon bekommen?


----------

